

Armed Men Take Position at Two Airports in Crimea - dirktheman
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/01/world/europe/ukraine.html?hp

======
dirktheman
Britain is at war in Afghanistan and Russia is in conflict with the Crimea...
it's like the 1800's all over again!

